# First Look: JAEGER - Essential Modern Orchestra by Audio Imperia



## donbodin (Jan 17, 2018)

It was with hi expectation that I sat down to spend a couple hours with Jaeger yesterday and I was not disappointed. In this Hour-Long First Look Video I share a rough demo I mocked up and play through a good number of the included articulations from the developers first Orchestral sample library.

Thoughts, demos, and more: http://bit.ly/2DrQfGK

At the time of posting https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/jaeger-essential-modern-orchestra-for-kontakt?rfsn=493980.a5bc3a (JAEGER was available from Audio Imperia) for a special intro price of $549 (reg $599) until Feb 9, 2018.





In the spirit of transparency, Sample Library Review is an affiliate partner of Audio Imperia. If you make a purchase through our https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/jaeger-essential-modern-orchestra-for-kontakt?rfsn=493980.a5bc3a (links), at no cost to you SLR will receive a commission that helps us to create content and keep the website going.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Jan 18, 2018)

Very revealing review. So thank you!
The trailers and teasers for it sound very tempting. And it's got Braams and a "Big Knob" . 
... 
I'll ask my wife if she thinks I should buy it.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 18, 2018)

Jerry Growl said:


> Very revealing review. So thank you!
> The trailers and teasers for it sound very tempting. And it's got Braams and a "Big Knob" .
> ...
> I'll ask my wife if she thinks I should buy it.


You ask about recommendation or permission?


----------



## Jerry Growl (Jan 18, 2018)

MOD:<<deleted because of repeatedly ambiguous content>>

To my ears there is quite a span between how it sounds out of the box and how it could ultimately sound (compared to the trailers & teasers).

Look forward to hear more coming out of it.​


----------

